

Adding Compile-Time Type Checking to Printf - ingve
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/dn973010.aspx

======
gpvos
Hardcode it in the compiler already. GCC has had it since 1992, Norcroft C
even earlier if I remember correctly.

------
SloopJon
> The only reason printf needed to embed that extra type information was
> because the C programming language lacked variadic templates.

And to specify the format. If you want this function to print your integer as
hexadecimal, for example, I guess you have to format it first.

------
MaulingMonkey
I use boost::format when I want a type safe printf-like in C++.

